# אז הגיע גם זמני - מי מעוניינת בקרדיטים?!



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

אז הגיע גם זמני - מי מעוניינת בקרדיטים?! 
שלום לכולם.
אז לפני שאתחיל לספר את סיפור החתונה, כמה מילים מקדימות.
קודם כל, בהשוואה לבנות רבות שקראתי את הקרדיטים שלהן שהתלבטו קשה האם לפרסם או לא לפרסם, אני ידעתי מראש שאפרשם בטוח. לא הכרתי את הפורום לפני האירוסין אבל מהרגע שזה קרה ביליתי פה 4 חודשים וקראתי את כל הקרדיטים שהצלחתי למצוא, ירדתי כמעט עד שנת 2009! רוב המידע שאבתי מהם ולא לגבי הספקים אלה יותר לגבי התנהלות נכונה והתארגנות נכונה לקראת החתונה. מכל הקרדיטים שקראתי הסקתי מסקנה שאלה שעזרו לי הכי הרבה היו בנות שפרסמו לא רק את הדברים הטובים וכתבו שהכול היה נפלא (מה בעצם לא יכול להיות באירוע בסדר גודל כזה), אלה הבנות שהיה להן אומץ לספר את הדברים הלא טובים וככה ללמד אחרות וזה מה שאני אנסה לעשות כאן, לצד הדברים הטובים אספר גם את הלא טובים (לדעתי האישית כמובן). לכן אלה יהיו קרדיטים מפורטים ומקווה שיש דורשים!
ולכן לעבודה...


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

אז מי אנחנו.... 
אני מאיה בת 34 ובעלי סשה (אלכסנדר או אלכס ואני שונאת את שני השמות האלו ולכן בשבילי הוא תמיד סשה או מיליון שמות חיבה אחרים שהמצאתי לו) בן 31 עוד מעט.
הכרנו בדרך שכנראה הרבה חילונים לא מכירים: שידוך!!! כן כן, מה שאתן שומעות. אני פניתי לשדכנית כי המון שנים לא יצאתי ולא היה לי כוח להתחיל שוב פעם עם אנשים לא רציניים, רציתי משהו שמחפש להגיע לזוגיות רצינית ולחתונה, הרגשתי שאין באפשרותי לבזבז זמן על שטיות בגלל הגיל ולכן פניתי לשדכנית. אצל סשה היה פחות או יותר אותו סיפור. המצחיק הוא שבהתחלה לא רציתי להכיר אותו בגלל הבדלי גיל ומרחק המגורים ביניינו, למזלי השדכנית שכנעה אותי והשא הוא הסטוריה. 
משהו שמאפיין אותי ואת סשה ומקשה על מציאת בן או בת זוג זה ששנינו ענקיים!!! ולא מלאים מאוד אלה פשוט גוליברים, אני 1.85 והוא 1.95 וגם רחב מאוד ולכן כנראה פשוט נועדנו להיות יחד כי אנחנו ממש מתאימים. בתמונות של החתונה תוכלו לראות שלמרות ששמתי עקבים (סוף סוף יכולתי להרשות לעצמי ואני מתה על עקבים) אני עדין לא עוברת אותו בגובה. 
אני מצרפת תמונה של לילי המתוקה שלנו, בת שניים, שאנו מתים עליה והיא אפילו הייתה איתנו בצילומים ורק כשהגענו לאולם המלווה שלי הקפיצה אותה אליה הביתה ולמחרת אספנו אותה.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

משהו יכול להגיד לי איך מוסיפים בלי לרדת פנימה


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/4/13)

פשוט תגיבי תמיד להודעה הראשונה שפתחת 
ואז השרשור לא יכנס פנימה וישאר מסודר

אני מחכה כבר לקרדיטים, בינתיים לילי מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 וגם השם שלה (אני משוחדת, גם לחתולה שלי קוראים לילי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shmutzi (2/4/13)

פשוט תוסיפי תגובה להודעה הראשית שלך


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (2/4/13)

תעשי "הוסף תגובה" כל הזמן להודעה הראשית שלך


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (2/4/13)

יש דורשים! 
כדי לא לרדת למטה מגיבים להודעה הראשונה של מי פנוי לקרדיטים.


----------



## goola8 (2/4/13)

אם אני מבינה את השאלה שלך 
פשוט תמיד תכתבי את ההודעה הבאה כתגובה להודעה הראשונה, זה ישאר בקו של התגובה שכתבת "אז מי אנחנו", אבל תגיבי להודעה הראשונה "אז הגיע גם זמני.."


----------



## niki86 (2/4/13)

איזה כיף!! קרדיטים!! 
ובתור טאווילה לא קטנה בעצמי (1.80), מחכה בשקיקה להמשך!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/4/13)

איזה סיפור ענק! 
pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כמה הערכה יש לי לאנשים שעושים פעולות אקטיביות (אתרי הכרויות, שדכנים, בקשת עזרה מחברים) כדי למצוא זוגיות מתאימה!

סיפור מקסים


----------



## מילה שלי3 (2/4/13)

סיפור גדול! תרתי משמע


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

איזה כיף שיש כל כך הרבה קוראות - תודה בנות!!!


----------



## תותית1212 (2/4/13)

יהההה


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

הצעה!!! 
טוב, אני ודה שאצלנו הכול היה מאוד מהר, אולי כי שנינו מאוד מנוסים, אבל אני מעדיפה לחפשוב שזה בגלל ההתאמה המושלמת שיש בינינו. אנחנו באנו ברוסיה מאותו מקום, אותה מנטליות, אותם מטרות בחיים, בקיצור אפילו אוכל הוא רגיל לאכול כזה שאני מבשלת. בקיצור כל העניין של המרחק הפיזי נפתר במהירות הבזק, אני גרתי מברכז, הוא בדרום. הוא עבר למעני למרכז והתחלנו לחפש לו דירה, כמובן שכשמצאנו אותה עזרתי לו לסדר וכמובן שסידרתי לפי מה שנוח לי!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מה גרם לכך לחודש וחצי לאחר ההכרות עברנו לגור יחד. הוא מצא עבודה נהדרת במרכז ואחרי כמעט חצי שנה ביחד באה ההצעה.
אני חייבת להודות שלא היו מחוות מטורפות ורומטיות במיוחד, סשה פשוט לא הטיפוס. הוא מאוד אוהב אותי אבל הקטע הרומטי אצלו ממש צולע ולכן אני לא אונסת אותו לעשות דברים שהם לא בטבע שלו. ההצעה הייתה בבית. חזרתי יום אחד מעבודה באזור שמונה בערב, עייפה ברמות, נשכבתי לדקה במיטה וסשה בא לתת לי חיבוק, נשכב לידי, ביקש לעצום עיניים, בהתחלה חשבתי שהוא רוצה לנשק אותי וכש זה לא קרה, פתחתי עין אחת ושאלתי - נו איפה הנשיקה?! והוא אמר תסתכלי למטה?! בקיצור התחלתי לבכות, התקשרנו למשפחה, מרוב התרגשות בקושי יכולתי לדבר. בנות בפורום שקיבלו הצעה פחות או יותר בגילי יכולות להבין איך זה מרגיש. אני מודה שבאיזשהו שלב אחרי גיל שלושים כבר לא ממש חשבתי שלי זה יקרה כי כל החברות שלי כבר היו נשואות ואני אפילו לא ניסיתי לחפש משהו בגלל תחושה של חוסר מוכנות נפשית לכל העניין. אפילו חשבתי לעשות ילד לבד. אבל בסוף זה קרה גם לי ולא סתם קרה אלה קרה עם בן אדם שאני מתה עליו מה עוד אפשר לבקש?!
התמונה של הטבעת צולמה על ידי הצלם על פסלון קטן.


----------



## דנדוש152 (2/4/13)

טבעת מקסימה!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/4/13)

יו את ממש מרגשת =]


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

חיפושים אחרי האולם 
החלטנו שאנחנו לא רוצים לחכות שנה ואני מאוד שמחה על ההחלטה הזאת. מרגע ההצעה ועד החתונה שהייתה ב- 28.02.2013 עבר בדיוק ארבעה חודשים וגם זה יותר מדי לטעמי. ולא בגלל שהייתי הסטרית או לחוצה מדי או ההורים לחצו, לא, שום מדבר מהדברים האלה ובכל זאת חתונה זה הדבר הראשון שאיתו קמתי והאחרון שאיתו הלכתי לישון. זה משהו שכל הזמן חושבים עליו, אולי אצל משהו אחר זה לא ככה, אבל אותי המחשבות לא עזבו ולכן אם היו הכנות באורך של שנה, הייתי משתגעת. חוץ מזה ששנינו לחלוטין אנשי חורף ושונאי קיץ ולכן היה ברור לשנינו שאנו רוצים חתונת חורף.
ראינו מספר ספקים בכל תחום, כולל האולם. ראינו מקומות כמו גן הורדים, גן האירוסים, ועוד כמה אבל כולם נפסלו מכמה סיבות, קודם כל היו גדולים מדי, היה לנו מתוכן כ- 230 איש. כשבאנו לגן הורדים שהוא מקום מדהים, הייתה שם במקרה חתונה של 270 איש והאולם היה נראה חצי ריק על אף שבעלי האולם כולם טוענים שהם מסדרים שולחנות בצורה שלא תהיה תחושה של ריקנות, בכל זאת ככה זה הרגיש. דבר נוסף שמנע מאיתנו לבחור בכל המקומות האלה זה המחיר. אנחנו דור ראשון בארץ והורים משני הצדדים לא יכלו לעזור לנו בארגון החתונה ולכן ארגנו הכול לבד. לא יכולנו להרשות לעצמנו מנה יקרה בטירוף. בסוף נבחור גן אירועים קאסה דל סול. 
ופה יש לי רגשות מעורבים לגביו ואספר על כך בהמשך. שמעתי פה כל מני דעות לגבי המקום, שהוא מיושן ולא יפה במיוחד, אבל זה עניין של טעם אישי ועל זה אין מה להתווכח.


----------



## shushlush (2/4/13)

גם אנחנו עם רגשות מעורבים 
על קאסה דל סול.
לכן לא פירסמתי עדיין קרדיטים כי עדיין לא הגעתי למסקנה איך לנסח את הדברים.
סקרנית על מה אתם מרוצים יותר ומרוצים פחות...

בקשר לעיצוב- המעצבת שלהם מעצבנת! אבל הצלחתם באמת לעשות את האולם יפה ומושקע, וזו באמת עבודה קשה יחסית לאולמות היותר מוכרים...


----------



## itat1986 (3/4/13)

רוצה לומר... 
גם אני מתחתנת שם, במאי
זה נכון שהאולם קטן ומעט ישן (פועל כבר יותר משני עשורים לדעתי....)
אבל אני חושבת שיחד עם זאת, האינטימיות והאווירה הכפרית שלו מכפרת על זה
וגם בתמונות רואים את זה
אני חושבת שיצא ממש מקסים, אלגנטי ולא צועק כמו הרבה אחרים.

אגב, דווקא מה שמאוד מייחד את הקאסה הוא האוכל, רציתי לשאול איך היה אצלכם והאם נהנו ממנו?


----------



## Mis Anna (2/4/13)

מרפרפשת בתהייה!!!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

הזמנה 
מודה שלא השקעתי בזה יותר מדי כסף פשוט כי זה משהו שכולם גם ככה זורקים, אז למה לבזבז כסף?
בת דודה של סשה היא מעצבת גרפית, ביקשתי את עזרתה, היו כמה גירסאות ובסוף הלכנו על גלויה משני צדדים ולא משהו נפתח ויקר בהרבה. את ההדפסה עשיתי בבית דפוס הראשון שמצאתי ליד העבודה. המחיר היה 1.5 להזמנה.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
סשה החליט שהוא לא רוצה מסיבה ולכן רק אני עשיתי.  פניתי לחברה אחת הטובות שלי בבקשה לארגן והיא יחד עם חברה נוספת לקחו על עצמן את המסיבה. אחת הדרישות שלי הייתה שלא ישקיעו הרבה מאוד כסף. 
לפני שנה בערך אחת החברות הלא מאוד קרובות שלי ארגנה מסיבה, מאוד רציתי להשתתף אבל לצורך המסיבה שכרו לופט לכל הלילה והמחיר השתתפות היה 250 ש"ח וזה עוד לא כולל מתנה ומנה לחתונה עצמה. בגלל כל זה לא הצלחתי להגיע למסיבה שלה ואפילו אמרתי לה בכנות שזה פשוט יקר בטירוף, היא הבינה ולא נפגעה. רציתי למנוע עוגמת נפש שכזאת מחברות שלי ולכן ביקשתי שלא ישתוללו. הייתי בטוחה שהכול יקרה בביתה של חברה, אבל קיבלתי הודעה להגיע לתל אביב ורק שם נמסרה לי הכתובת. 
מסתבר שאותה חברה שארגנה את המסיבה זכרה שמתישהו בעבר הזכרתי שאף פעם לא ראיתי חשפנים והחליטה לקחת את כולנו לבר שבו פעם בשבוע מתקיים ערב לבנות בלבד. 
היינו 8 בנות ורק חברה אחת לא הצליחה להגיע כי גרה בצפון הרחוק. אפילו חברה בהיריון קשה ומסובך הצליחה לבוא ועל כך אני מודה לה מאוד. 
אותה חברה שארגנה את המסיבה הביאה לכולם בסוף הערב קופסא קטנה עם תחתון תחרה במתנה.
אני גם רציתי להביא משהו כתודה לכל הבנות. חיפשתי כאן בפורום רעיונות, אפילו שקלתי את המראה בצורת העוגייה המפורסמת! לא זוכרת כבר בקרדיטים של מי ראיתי אותה, אבל הקבועות כאן בטוח זוכרות על מה אני מדברת.
בסוף הזמנתי מאיביי משהו אחר. לקח כמעט חודשיים עד שזה הגיע, אבל היה לי זמן ולכן לא הייתי בלחץ.
להלן התמונה של הסט


----------



## Virginia Gal (2/4/13)

כמה עלה הסט?


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/4/13)

מתנה מקסימה 
ואשמח אם תעלי קישור לעמוד הרכישה


----------



## vivi87 (2/4/13)

מקסים! 
אפשר קישור למתנה?


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

תשובות לשאלות 
הסט עלה באזור 5 $. לא הצלחתי למצוא משהו יותר זול בארץ ולכן זה נראה לי מחיר סביר.
על 10 סטים כאלה שילמתי כ- 50 דולר. המשלוח הוא חינם.
להלן הקישור:
בבקשה


----------



## vivi87 (3/4/13)

תודה!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

המשך של מסיבת רווקות 
במסיבה היה כיף לא נורמלי, כל הבנות שמו פפיון והיו החתנים ולי הביאו הינומה עם בולבולים ואני הייתי הכולה. היה מלא צחוקים ונהנו בטירוף, ממליצה בחום למי שאין כוח לארגן דברים בבית ולהשקיע מלא שעות בעניין.
אפילו הייתה שם דראג קאיין שהייתה המנחה והצחיקה אותנו עם בדיחות גסות.
מוסיפה תמונה צנועה מאוד של החשפנים!!!


----------



## etti251 (2/4/13)

מה שם המקום בבקשה??


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

המקום נקרא ללה בר - תל אביב


----------



## etti251 (4/4/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

עוד קצת מהמסיבה


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

עוד קצת מהמסיבה והפעם עם תמונה


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

אחרונה חביבה בנושא מסיבת רווקות 
זאת אני!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

עיצוב עיצוב עיצוב 
עד אשר בחרנו את המקום אני הייתי בדעה שמי לכל הרוחות צריך את העיצוב הזה?! סתם בזבוז של כסף.
אבל הדעות נותות להשתנות.
קאסה דל סול זה לא אולם יוקרתי במיוחד, אבל הוא בסגנון כפרי ויש לו גן מקסים.
כשסגרנו את המקום ראינו אירוע קיץ, הראו לנו תמונות של איך יראה האירוע עם האוהל, אבל באמת שתמונות לא ממש ממחישות.
בקיצור חודש אחרי שסגרנו התקשרתי לבקש לראות את המקום בגירסת חורף. הודיעו לי מתי יש חתונה והגעתי עם סשה לראות.
בנות מה אני אגיד לכן! יצאתי בוכה, הייתי בהלם, האוהל היה נראה לי נורא, כל היופי של הגן נעלם, החופה בפנים הרבה פחות יפה מחופה בחוץ, ובקיצור הכול היה נראה רע מאוד. לא הפסקתי לבכות ואפילו לשניה חשבתי על להחליף מקום. בעלת הבית אמרה לי שהחתונה הנוכחית היא לא דוגמה וכדי לי לדבר עם המעצבת ולראות מה אפשר לעשות. יומיים שחיכיתי לפגישה איתה היו ממש ארוכים. התקציב היה עד 3000 ש"ח. נפגשתי איתה, התחלנו לדבר והיא הסבירה שלדעתה מה שהפריע לי בחתונה שראיתי זה שהם לא לקחו עיצוב בכלל וכשהתחלתי לחשוב בעצמי פתאום הבנתי - תארו לכם אוהל לבן, חופה לבנה, מנורות לבנות, הכול לבן ובלי טיפה של צבע, הרגיש לי כמו בית חולים שהקירות שלו סוגרים עלי.
אחרי דיון עם המעצבת החלטתי שאני הולכת על צבע אדום. זה היה נושא החתונה הכול היה באדום לבן. אפילו המתנות לאורחים שעליהן אני אספר בהמשך היו בשקיות בצבע אדום. הפרחים היו בצבע אדם-לבן וגם הכנתי בעצמי מסגרות עם מספרי שולחנות וגם הם היו אדומים.
את המסגרות קניתי בכלום כסף באיקאה. שוב פעם בת דודה של סשה הייתה המעצבת שלהם ואת התוצאה ניתן לראות בתמונה. בסוף יצא לא רע בכלל, לפי דעתי כמובן, אבל לצערי ממש לא בתקציב שהקצבתי וחבל. אולי בגלל ההלם שהייתי בו והרושם מהחתונה שראיתי, הסכמתי להוציא יותר ממה שתכננתי. יצא 4500 במקום 3000 וזה ממש לא מעט כסף. לכן בנות תבדקו טוב טוב איך יראה המקום שלכן ותראו אותו בגירסה שהכי דומה למה שיהיה אצלכם על מנת שלא תחרגו מהתקציב.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/4/13)

לפחות יצא מקסים ואתם הייתם מרוצים


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

מספר שולחן בגדול


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

סיפורי אלף לילה ולילה על מתנות לאורחים 
רצינו לעשות מתנות לאורחים. כל הזמן ישב לי בראש ג'וק שלקחנו אולם צנוע אז צריך להשקיע בפרטים. לא יודעת אם אני צודקת או לא. שכל אחד יחליט בשביל עצמו.
ישבתי בפורום שעות, שאלתי שאלות וקיבלתי מלא המלצות, אבל בסוף עשיתי משהו קצת שונה.
רצינו להוזיל מחיר מה כמבון בסוף לא יצא אבל הרגשתי שהשקעתי מעצמי כי קנינו את כל מרכיבי המתנה בנפרד ואני ישבתי לארוז 250 מתנות.
אז הנה הסיפור. הלכתי לחנות של הכול בזול שנקראת מקס-סטוק. שם במקרה לגמרי מצאתי אגרטל קטנטן מחרס חמוד מאוד.
בגלל שלקחתי הרבה הורידו לי במחיר ויצא 2.5 ש"ח לאגרטל. קניתי גם שקיות אדומות מאורגנזה
קניתי מלא ממתקים בחנות המפעל בפתח תקווה שאת כתובתה גם מצאתי באחת הקרדיטים בפורום.
לאחר מכן יבתי למלא בכל שקית אגרטל והרבה ממתקים. זה לא יצא יותר זול מאשר להזמין מתנה מוכנה, גם יצא באזור 6-7 ש"ח למתנה. אבל השקית הייתה מלאה בממתקים ולא כמה בודדים כמו שמקבלים במתנות מוכנות לחתונה. וגם התחושה של השקעה הייתה כיפית. כי הכנתי הכול לבד. את השקיות ביקשתי שיניחו על גבי כל צלחת.
התמונה מצורפת.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

התוצאה הסופית של עיצוב באדום


----------



## HadarGulash (2/4/13)

יצא מדהים! 
ואני חייבת לציין שהייתי בחתונה של חברים טובים בקאסה דל סול, גם בחורף, דווקא ממש התרשמתי מהמקום.
נכון שהוא לא הכי מרהיב, אבל הוא מאוד אינטימי וביתי, וזה מה שאהבתי בו. הוא הקנה אווירה מיוחדת...
אז אני אישית מאוד אהבתי, כנראה שזה גם השם הדרום אמריקאי שסחף אותי... אחלה שם


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

תודה רבה על התגובה החמה


----------



## Ruby Gem (3/4/13)

העיצוב יצא מאוד יפה ומיוחד 
אהבתי את ההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים- פתקי ההושבה והמתנות לאורחים.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

הדבר הכי מעניין בעיצוב - לדעתי האישית 
טוב, הדבר האחרון שאני רוצה לספר בנושא העיצוב ואולי המייגע ביותר עבורי זה הפתקאות עם מספרי שולחן שקיבלו אורחים בכניסה.
רציתי משהו יפה ולא סתם פתקים.
שוב פעם חרשתי בפורום, שאלתי שאלות וחיפשתי פתרונות. לאחר מכן נכנסתי לאיביי ומצאתי משהו שפשוט נדלקתי עליו בטירוף, אבל מה, להזמין 200 פריטים כאלה עלה כ-600 ש"ח ואמרתי שאין סיכוי שאני מוציעה כזה סכום על פתקי הושבה. חיפשתי פתרונות אחרים, אבל לא אהבתי כלום, התבעסתי נורא. ופתאום בחיפושי בפורום (אני מזכירה שוב ושוב את הפורום על מנת להדגיש עד כמה עזרה ורעיונות קיבלתי מכאן - תודה לכולם!) ראיתי משהי שכתבה על שמלת כלה שהיא רכשה ולא באיביי אלה באתר אחר. סתם נכנסתי לראות באיזה אתר מדובר וגיליתי עולם שלם, זה אתר שדומה מאוד לאיבי ונקרא אליבבא, אבל הוא הרבה יותר זול כי הכול מגיע בעיקר רק מסין. האתר היה מיועד בעיקר לרכישות בסיטונאות ולא מזמן נפתח גם לרכישות פרטיות. לקח מעל חודש עד שקיבלתי את המוצר ואז גם ישבתי וקיפלתי הכול בעצמי ובעזרת כמה חברות, היה שווה כי לדעתי יצא מהמם וכל הסיפור על לי כ- 100 ש"ח!
את הפתק עם המספר עצמו שוב פעם הכינה בת דודה של סשה והוא היה דומה מאוד לעיצוב של מספר שולחן.
לשיפוטכם!!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/4/13)

מקסים!!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

בבקשה פתק הושבה עצמו


----------



## bronx1 (2/4/13)

איזה יופי 
אבל האם ישבת וקיפלת אחד אחד?
איך זה מגיע?
והסרט? 
נראה לי עבודה של כמה שעות טובות לא?


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

עבודה של הרבה מאוד שעות 
הכיסאות מגיעים כקרטון שטוח וצריך להרכיב אותם, הסרט והלב גם כן באים בנפרד ואת צריכה להרכיב הכול ביחד.
ישבו שלוש חברות ועשינו את זה במשך כמה וכמה שעות, אבל בעיני זה סוג של תרפיה לכן אפילו התבעסתי שנגמר כל כך מהר.


----------



## Amazing18 (3/4/13)

הי זה מEBAY? 
אשמח לקישור!
זה מה שאני מחפשת ולא מוצאת..
מדהים!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

ממש לא מאיביי 
באיביי זה יקר מאוד. מצאתי אתר חדש
להלן הקישור


----------



## Amazing18 (3/4/13)

וואוו איזה אתר!!!!!!


----------



## רגע33 (3/4/13)

זה אתר מגניב ביותר! 
ויש לציין שהקרדיטים שלך הם בין המוצלחים והיפים שראיתי כאן ואף אחד לא יחשוד בי שאני חובבת הפקות כאלה אבל ממש אהבתי את הטעם והסגנון


----------



## SimplyMe1 (4/4/13)

מרגישה קצת בורה, אבל איפה מספר השולחן 
על הכיסא החמוד הזה?

רעיון נחמד ביותר לסידורי ההושבה והתמונות שראיתי עד כה מקסימות
כולל אלו עם הכלבה המקסימה שלכם! הרבה מזל טוב, את מקסימה בכנות שלך והשמלה יושבת עליך נפלא


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

ממתקים!!! 
שכחתי לספר שבאותה חנות בפתח תקווה קניתי גם המון ממתקים פשוטים והמעצבת פזרה אותם בכוסות זכוכית יפות בקבלת הפנים, כמעט הכול חוסל.


----------



## קפיצול23 (2/4/13)

מהמם, באיזו חנות קנית את הממתקים? 
וכמה עלה לך שם לקג?
והאם הפתקי הושבה נשארו לך??
אני אשמח לקנות אותם ממך אם הם במצב חדש


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

תשובה 
לצערי לא נשארו לי פתקים למכור.
מחיר הממתקים נע נדמה לי בין 17- 25 ש"ח לקילו. אולי קצת פחות. אני לא זוכרת במדויק. זוכרת רק שעשיתי השוואה וראיתי ששם היה יותר זול מאשר במקומות אחרים.
לגבי שם החנות, אני צריכה לבדוק בקלסר החתונה שלי. ארשום לך מחר, אחרי הבדיקה.


----------



## קפיצול23 (3/4/13)

באיזה עיר 
תודה! איפה החנות באיזה עיר ורחוב את זוכרת?


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

פתח תקווה 
אנסה להזכר בשם הרחוב ואשלח לך.


----------



## קפיצול23 (3/4/13)

אחלה תודה


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

משהו קורא??? 
אני יודעת שיוצא לי ארוך ואני מקווה שלא נמעס לכן.
אני לא רוצה לעשות את זה חפיף וכן חשוב לי להעביר את כל הפרטים, אז אם אתם אדין איתי, אני ממשיכה.


----------



## lironet11 (2/4/13)

איתך ! מחכות לעוד


----------



## פרילי 86 (2/4/13)

כל מילה


----------



## אינקה14 (2/4/13)

קוראים קוראים! 
אל תעצרי את עצמך


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/4/13)

לגמרי איתך!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

הרב והרבנות 
ממליצה בחום על צהר.
פשוט מדהימים. היינו שם פעמיים. פעם אחת הבנאנו עדים ופעם שניה נסעתי לקחת את הכתובה. זה הכול!!! הכול במיילים, מסודרים בצורה יוצאת דופן, אין דברים כאלה בארץ. הדרכת כלות הייתה קצרה ונחמדה מאוד, הפנו אותי לרבנית בעיר מגורי, ישבתי אצלה שעתיים, דיברנו על עצמנו וקצת על מקווה ובזה זה נגמר, לא מעיק בכלל. גם מקווה היה סביר. אני לא דתיה ולכן חוויה מטורפת לא הייתה, אבל זה עבר בקלות ויותר מזה לא ציפיתי.
את הרב בחרנו לבד ולא דרך צהר. רצינו רב אשכנזי ובעלי החליט שהוא חייב להיות משהו ששירת בצבא כי הוא לא סובל את אלה שלא עשו צבא ואני גם רציתי משהו שיאפשר לי לתת לסשה טבעת, לכן כם שלושת הדרישות האלה התחלתי לחפש. בנות זה לא היה קל בכלל ולא כי כל כך קשה למצוא רב שעונה על הדרישות הנ"ל אלה פשוט הם נתפסים חודשים מראש! הטיפ שלי הוא - תסגרו רב כמה שיותר מוקדם כי הרבנים הטובים נתפסים ממש מוקדם, במיוחד אם אתן מתחתנות ביום חמישי. 
בסוף הצלחתי למצוא רב שעונה על כל הדרישות - רב אריאל נתיב.
בנות הוא היה מדהים, מדהים במיוחד כי ממש הציל את החופה מהפדיחה שקרתה במהלכה, שוב אספר על כך בהמשך.
בקיצור ממליצה עליו בחום.
בתמונה סשה עם הרב


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

חליפת חתן - אמרתי גדול!!!!! 
בנות נסו למצוא חליפה במידה מעל 48 ותגלו שזה ממש לא כזה קל. בחניות סטנדרתיות של חליפות פשוט אין דברים כאלה. סשה בכתפיים מידה 54!!! זה ענק ואין למצוא חליפה במידה כזאת בחנות רגילה. אחרי חיפושים מצאתי באתר מתחתנים למען מתחתנים חנות שנקראת "מאיר" למידות גדולות ורק שם הצלחנו למצוא חליפה שעולה על הכתפיים של סשה. ענק כבר אמרתי?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בזה זה לא הסתיים - סשה התעקש שהוא רוצה חליפה שחורה ואני שונאת את הצבע הזה. לאחר ויכוח הבנתי שיש מלחמות שצריך לדעת להפסיד בכבוד ואם הוא רוצה שחור, שיהיה שחור, אבל זוגיות זה הרבה פשרה ולכן אמרתי לסשה שאם אני ויתרתי על צבע החליפה גם הוא צריך לעשות צעד לקראתי ולהסכים לעניבה שהוא גם כן ממש לא רצה. הוא טען שהוא לא בדק את השמלה שלי אבל התשובה שלי הייתה שהחיים הם לא הוגנים ואין מה לעשות!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בקיצור קיבלתי את העניבה שרציתי וסשה קיבל את הצבע השחור, נכון שטוב להתפשר?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תכירו, זה בעלי החתיך ולילי לידו. הם ביחד זה בידור של החיים, היא כל כך קטנה והוא כל כך גדול, אבל מאוד אוהב אותה.


----------



## פרילי 86 (2/4/13)

ואוו... לא הייתי רוצה להסתבך איתו  
לוק בהחלט מרשים, והוא בהחלט גדול.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/4/13)

בדיוק מה שפרילי אמרה!


----------



## HadarGulash (2/4/13)

מצויינת את !!! 
אני מסכימה עם זה שצריך או יותר נכון כדאי ואני בטוחה שיש לזה הרבה דורשים, לפרסם גם את הדברים הרעים, או הטעויות, לצד הדברים הטובים...
אני אישית גם בעד לפרסם מחירים כדי שבנות יוכלו להשוות...אבל אני לא יודעת למה בד"כ לא עושים את זה, אולי הפורום אוסר?

קיצר כמה שיותר שקיפות לטעמי זה יותר טוב!!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

כמה שאני מסכימה איתך! 
גם לי היה חסר דברים מסוימים בקרדיטים, כולל המחירים למשל. ולמיטב ידיעתי אין שום מניעה לרשום כמה עלה כל דבר, לדעתי הבנות סתם לא רוצות לחפוף. אני משתדלת לציין מחירים על מנת שבאמת כל אחת תוכל להשוות ולראות מה מתאים לה.
תודה לך על התגובה החמה.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

שמתם לב שאני משאירה את השמלה לסוף?! 
אני יודעת שכולם מחכים לשמלה ולכן אני אחזיק אתכם עוד קצת בדברים אחרים, שלא תעבדו עניין מהר מדי!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

נעליים 
נעליים בלי יותר מדי בלגן קניתי בנעלי ארו. נכון לא זולים, אבל הייתי איתם עד 23:30 ורק אז החלפתי וזה לדעתי אומר הכול. היה מאוד נוח ולכן אני אומרת שהיו שווים את 450 ש"ח שלהם.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

נעליים להחלפה 
אם נעלים להחלפה לא הסתבכתי יותר מדי, רציתי כפכפים פשוטים כי גם ככה הוצאתי הרבה כסף על נעליים לחופה. ראיתי פה בפורום משהי שקנתה כפכפים ועטפה אותם בבד לבן. אני לא טובה בדברים כאלה ולכן שוב פעם פניתי לאיביי שהפך להיות חבר ממש טוב. שם מצאתי כפכפים חתונתיים ב - 20 דולר. כמובן שאפשר לקנות כפכפים פשוטים בהרבה יותר זול אבל רציתי משהו חתונתי ולעצב לבד אני לא יודעת. יצא משהו כמו 80 ש"ח.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

תכשיטים 
גם עם תכשיטים לא הסתבכתי יותר מדי.
בהתחלה חשבתי לקנות באיביי, אבל המעצב אצלו תפרתי את השמלה נותן תכשיטים וראיתי שאני יכולה לבחור אצלו משהו יפה והא גם הכין לי צמיד במיוחד בשבילי. סיכה לשיער קניתי אצל המאפרת ובזה גמרתי את העניין. לפחות בזה חסכתי קצת.
בתמונה רואים את הסיכה לשיער


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

טבעות 
את הטבעות קנינו אצל תומר פלד שיושב בגבעתיים. מצאתי אותו במתחתנים למען מתחתנים. היו תגובות טובות עליו. בחור מצחיק וציני אם חוש הומור שצריך להבין. המחיר סביר לגמרי. מדבר בכנות וממש לא דוחף. לכל החסרי יכולת החלטות בזק ושונאי לחץ ממליצה לגשת אליו כי אפשר לשבת אצלו גם שלוש שעות ולבחור ברגוע ובלי לחץ. הוא בדרך כלל לא מקבל יותר משתי זוגות יחד, מה שמונע לחץ ומאפשר לבחור לפי הקצב המתאים לכם.
שמעתי הרבה על ג'קסון ושהרבה הולכים לשם, אבל גם שמעתי שיש שם בלגן והמון אנשים, אני אישית שונאת את זה ורוצה לעשות החלטות ברגוע, לכן שמחה מאוד על החלטתנו לגשת לתומר.
כמה המלצות לגבי הטבעות: בנות יקרות מסתבר יש טבעות שהן חלולות בפנים, כלומר בפנים יש אוויר והטבעת אינה מלאה בזהב, זה הופך אותה ליותר זולה כי קלה יותר מבחינת המשקל, אבל יש לזה מספר חסרונות: קודם כל טבעת כזאת יכולה להשבר ממכה חזקה, דבר שני וחשוב לא פחות זה שטבעות כאלה לא ניתן כמעט להרחיב לפי הצורך. וברור שאם הזמן לפעמים יש צורך להרחיב. דבר נוסף יש חריתות וצורות מסוימות של עיצוב טבעות שגם כן לא מאפשרות הרחבת הטבעת בהמשך, מציעה לבדוק ולשאול לפני שקונים טבעת האם טבעת זאת ניתןנת להרחבה בהמשך. ולבסוף כל הטבעות שיש עליהן ציפוי מנצנץ כזה - מסתבר שהציפוי הזה יורד די מהר וכמעט כל שנה יש צורך לחדש אותו. תחשבו טוב איזה סוג טבעת אתן רוצות, האם בא לכן לרוץ כל שנה לצפות מחדש את הטבעת כי היא איבדה מהיופי שלה?! לא יודעת, נתון לשיקולכן. כל זה למדתי בזמן חיפושים אחר הטסעת, כי אני אוהבת לדעת מה אני מקבלת ולכן תמיד עושה מחקר לפני הרכישה. מקווה שהמלצות אלה יעזרו כאן למשהו.
בבקשה תמונת הטבעות שלנו


----------



## HadarGulash (2/4/13)

טבעות מהממות ואהבתי את המקוריות 
עם הצילום עם הממתקים....

טיפים מועילים מאוד, אבל אני את הבחירה שלי עשיתי כבר לפני חודש...
לבנות אחרות אני בטוחה שזה יועיל יותר


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

שיעורי ריקוד 
מכיוון שאני וסשה לא רקדנים דגולים במיוחד, סשה במיוחד! החלטנו לקחת כמה שיעורים, כמובן לא לעשות ריקוד מושחט, אבל לפחות ללמוד כמה צעדים ולא לבייש את עצמנו בעמידה במקום אחד. במתחתנים למען מתחתנים היו חוות דעת בעיקר על מורים בתל אביב, מה שלא התאים לי ולסשה כי היה רחוק מדי והפקקים בלתי נסבלים. מצאתי מורה מקסים, בחור בשם אנדרי. הוא אלוף הארץ בריקודים סלוניים ויש לו המון זוגות שלומדים אצלו לקראת החתונה. הוא לקח לנו 150 ש"ח לשיעור ויש לו סטודיו בפתח תקווה. היה מאוד סובלני וממש לימד אותנו צעד צעד. בחתונה עצמה אני הייתי על סף עילפון ולכן צוחק מי שצוחק אחרון - אני כל הזמן צחקתי על סשה שהוא לא יודע לרקוד, בסוף בריקוד עצמו מרוב הלחץ הרגשתי ששכחתי הכול וכל הריקוד הסתכלתי רק על סשה והוא הוביל אותי נפלא ואם לא הוא הייתי עושה מלא פדיחות. הוא אפילו הרים אותי וסובב אותי ותאמינו לי בנות שלהרים אחת כמוני מעט מאוד גברים יכולים.
אם משהי מעוניינת בטלפון של המורה, אשמח לתת.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

הגעתי לחלקים המעניינים באמת - איפור ותסרוקת 
בנושא זה ידעתי שאני רוצה ספק אחד לשני הדברים. ראיתי המון חוות דעת חיוביות באתר על יעל דרוקמן, אבל היא עושה רק איפור וממש לא רציתי שני ספקים. כמו כן היה לי ברור שלסלון כלות אני לא הולכת. אני אהיה הכלה היחידה ביום החתונה שלי וממש לא בא לי לראות כלות אחרות מסביבי. אחרי התלבטות וחיפוש במתחתנים למען מתחתנים הגעתי לאיפור ניסיון אצל עינב בר. הגעתי ונשארתי. לא הלכתי לאף אחת אחרת. בחורה מקסימה שיודעת את העבודה שלה. באיפור ניסיון סיכמנו שהיא תעשה לי עין אחת לפי ראות עיניה ואת העין השניה לפי מה שאני רוצה. מה אני אגיד לכם, אחרי שניסיתי בעין שניה איזה 5 סגנונות שונים חזרתי לעין הראשונה ולמה שהציעה לי עינב. היא ישר ראתה שלי לא מתאים איפור חזק שאני רציתי. אני בדרך כלל תמיד במשקפיים וקשה לי להתאפר איתם ולכן הרגשתי שבחתונה שלי (שמתי עדשות) אני יכולה להתפרע סוף סוף עם האיפור, אבל עינב מייד ראתה והסבירה לי שמכיוון שאני גם ככה בחורה גדולה כל דבר שהוא לא עדין נראה וולגרי וגס עלי ולכן כדי לעשות משהו עדין. הבנתי לען היא חותרת והסכמתי איתה מייד. בגלל אותה סיבה גם לא לקחתי תוספות שיער על אף שאין לי שיער ארוך במיוחד, בסוף הכול יצא עדין מאוד ולדעתי עינב עשתה עבודה נהדרת, הצחיקה אותי בלי סוף והייתה סופר נחמדה. המחיר ששלמתי היה 1800 ש"ח, לדעתי מחיר ממוצע לשוק, אבל שכל אחת תחליט לעצמה. המחיר אינו כולל תוספות שיער. כמו כן יש לעינב סטודיו משלה, הכול מעוצב בטוב טעם, הרגשתי הכי נינוח ורגוע שם וגם הייתה תחושה שכל תשומת הלב באמת מונת אלי. בקיצור אני אישית ממליצה בחום על עינב.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

עוד קצת איפור


----------



## behappy (6/4/13)

איזו יפה את ואיזה איפור מוצלח!!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

ועוד קצת


----------



## fire witch (8/4/13)

את יפה! מאד ! 
הדבר הראשון שעלה לי לראש מהתמונה הזו זה הציור "ונוס העולה מהים"


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

זר פרחים ועיצוב הרכב - אדום כבר אמרתי?! 
משיטוטים בפורום מצאתי משהי שכתבה על חנות בת אביב שב- 250 ש"ח עושה את הקישוט ואת הזר.
התקשרתי, שילמתי, קבעתי שעה בה סשה יגיע ובזה זה נגמר, הכול תקתק כמו שעון.
את זר הפרחים גם רציתי באדום ולכן לא ניסיתי להיות חדשנית במיוחד, פשוט ביקשתי את זר שושנים אדומות.
בתמונה סשה עם האותו שלו וזר פרחים.


----------



## niki86 (3/4/13)

מה שם החנות בת״א??


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

שם החנות אמריליס בוטיק פרחים


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

משהו מעוניין לראות את השמלה?!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/4/13)

המ...כן!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

השמלה - לה לה לה 
שמלה שמלה שמלה
אולי הייתי צריכה כמו כל הבנות לעשות סיבוב ענק בדיזינגוף, אבל אם אני מתבייתת על משהו, אז זהו, אין לאן לברוח. חרשתי על אתרים של כל המעצבים. היה לי ברור ש- 10,000 על שמלה אני לא אוציע. מצד שני גם באזור שלוש היה נראה לי מעט מדי, פשוט כי יש לי גוף לא סטנדרטי. אין למצוא שמלה מוכנה לבחורה במבנה גוף שלי, היה צורך לתפור מאפס וברור שדבר כזה מייקר מייד את מחיר השמלה. אני לא בחורה קטנה וקומפקטית עם חזה קטן שקל מאוד להתאים לי דגם כלשהו, היה צורך להדגיש דברים מסוימים ולהסתיר דברים אחרים ומרגע שראיתי את הדגמים של ודים מרגולין הבנתי שהוא זה שהולך לתפור לי את השמלה.
בנות, הגעתי אליו לסטודיו ונשארי, לא הייתי אצל אף אחד אחר. ודים זה פשוט זן נדיר של מעצבים שלדעתי לא נשארו עוד כמוהו. אין שום דבר ממוסחר אצלו, זה פשוט מדהים - אין דבר כזה שהוא מקבל שתי בנות במקביל, כל אחת זוכה למקסימום תשומת לב, אין שוק ובלגן, לא דוחפים לך כל דבר רק שתסכימי ותחתמי. אין שום דבר מהדברים המזעזעים האלה. הוא מקסים, סובלני ויש לו עין מטורפת למבנה גוף. הוא לא יסכים לכל דבר, העיקר שתקני אצלו וגם לא דוחף בכלל, הכול נתון לשיקלך. אבל אם הוא חושב שמשהו לא מתאים לך הוא יגיד בפנים בלי להתבייש. 
הוא הצליח להתאים לי שמלה שהדגישה כל מעלה בגופי והסתירה את כל חסרונות, שוב פעם לדעתי האישית, תשפטו בעצמכן. אין לי מספיק מילים לתאר עד כמה מרוצה הייתי מהשמלה, היא הייתה נוחה בטירוף למרות שהייתי עם מחוך, שום דבר לא הפריע לי. רק בסוף הערב קצת השתפשף לי באזור הכתפיות אבל זאת בעיה של כל הבנות עם חזה גדול וזה לא היה נורא בכלל.
הייתה לו מבצע שהשמלות היו למכירה תפירה מאפס עלתה לי 7500. בנוסף הוא השאיל לי הינומה, עליונית מהממת ותכשיטים. האם זה יקר? לא יודעת בעיני זה היה שווה כל שקל.
מצורפת תמונה של שמלה ותסרוקת מאחורה


----------



## josie1986 (2/4/13)

אין על ואדים! 
שמלה מהממת!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

עוד קצת שמלה


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

ועוד שמלה


----------



## FayeV (2/4/13)

איזה יופי! 
אני כבר מחכה להמשך, מאוד כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/4/13)

השמלה נראית נהדר! 
איזה זוג מקסים =]


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

השמלה למכירה אם משהי מעוניינת


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

המפגש - 1


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

המפגש - 2


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

המפגש - 3


----------



## פרילי 86 (3/4/13)

איזה חמודים אתם 
שני גוליברים מאושרים 
אני שמחה שמצאת אחד את השני, רואים את האהבה.


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

המפגש - 4


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

מפגש - 5 עם לילי הבובה


----------



## לולית23 (2/4/13)

מקסים! 
החתן, הכלה והכלבה המתוקה! כולכם כל כך יפים ביחד! אהבתי את הסיטואציה הטבעית
מזל טוב!!
קרדיטים מקסימים!
רק תוסיפי את הטקס- חופה
ריקודים
עוד עוד!!


----------



## HadarGulash (2/4/13)

איזה מתוקים


----------



## Ruby Gem (3/4/13)

איזה יופי של תמונה!


----------



## grkld012 (2/4/13)

חברים חלקו מחשבות - נורא רוצה לדעת מה דעתכם!


----------



## ברבורה (3/4/13)

מקסימים! 
שיהיה לכם הרבה אושר


----------



## niki86 (3/4/13)

מדהימה!!! 
אני לא מגיבה המון-
אבל אני קוראת את הקרדיטים שלך ופשוט נהנית!!
אני ממש מתחברת אלייך, לטעם שלך, לבחירות שלך... (אפשר להעתיק הכל?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
אה- ואת יפהפייה!!


----------



## Amazing18 (3/4/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
ממצים, מעמיקים ובעיקר יפים!
המון מזל טוב!
תמשיכי


----------



## ani4ka4 (3/4/13)

כיף לקרוא!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

הצלם המהולל 
טוב, לפני שאני מכניסה את תמונות המקדימים חייבת לספר על הצלם. גם כאן הוא היה הספק היחיד שאצלו היינו, אהבנו, סשה שמבין בתחום הצילום אמר שהוא מקצוען ואם כבר סשה סוף סוף הביע דעה אז מי אני שאגיד משהו, מה גם, שגם אני מאוד אהבתי אותו.
משהו מנחש? הרבה מכירים אותו כאן והוא הוזכר לא פעם בפורום הזה - אריאל אריכא!
כפי שכולם יודעים - הוא לא זול בכלל, למען האמת אחד היקרים, אבל בעיני שווה את הכסף. הוא עשה עבודה מדהימה, צילם הכול, הוא והצלמת השנייה ליאת וגם צלם הוידאו תומר. היה לי חשוב שלא יצלם רק את הרחבה ורוקדים בה אלה שיהיו הרבה צילומי משפחה ואנשים שלא רוקדים והוא עשה הכול. יצאו תמונות מעלפות, פשוט לא פספס כלום.
חוץ מזה יש לי עוד משהו קטן לספר על אריאל. אני פריק קונטרול בדברים מסוימים ולכן שבועיים לפני החתונה התחלתי לשגע את אריאל לגבי מיקום הצילומים - הצעתי ים, הצעתי נווה צדק ועוד כמה מקומות וכל הזמן קיבלתי ממנו את אותה התשובה - נגיע ליום החתונה ונראה. השתגעתי, לא הבנתי איך אפשר לא להחליט את הדברים החשובים האלה מראש. בפורום מדברים המון על מקמות טובים להצטלם בהם ואני ייחסתי לעניין חשיבות רבה. בקיצור ביום החתונה עצמו, אולי כי רציתי רק להנות, אולי כי לא רציתי לנהל שום דבר, אבל פשוט הרפתי. אריאל הגיע ומאוד הופתע שאמרתי לו שאנחנו פשוט נזרום איתו ונלך על מה שהוא ממליץ ואתם יודעים מה - זאת הייתה החלטה הכי טובה שיכולתי לקבל. אריאל לא רק יודע לצלם נפלא, הוא גם אומן המיקומים, הוא לקח אותנו ל - 2 מקומות מקסימים, אחד יותר יפה מהשני ויצאו תמונות סוף. תראו בעצמכם בהמשך. 
לכן הנה הטיפ - לפעמים צריך לדעת להרפות ופשוט לזרום, אבל זה כמובן רק בתנאי שאתם ממש סומכים על הספק שלכם!
לצערי כבר מאוחר ולכן ההמשך יבוא מחר, יש לי לא מעט דברים נוספים לחלוק.


----------



## HadarGulash (3/4/13)

מחכה כבר למחר


----------



## Shmutzi (3/4/13)

קרדיטים ממש יפים  
מאוד נהניתי לקרוא!
הכנות שלך פורצת מהמילים וזה ממש מרענן. מאוד אהבתי את האמת הפנימית שלך.
השמלה נראתה עליך מצויין! ממש בחירה טובה 
ובכלל, נראיתם שמחים ומאושרים וזה מדבר הכי חזק בתמונות.

תודה על השיתוף!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

בוקר טוב לכולם, אני ממשיכה ויש עוד הרבה!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

הגענו בשעה טובה למקדימים (צילומי חוץ) 
כפי שכבר כתבתי אתמול, ביום החתונה עצמה החלטתי לזרום עם אריאל והמיקום הראשון אליו הוא לקח אותנו היה פארק שנקרא העיר הלבנה, נדמה לי שהוא בתל אביב, אך אני לא סגורה על כך. התמונות שם יצאו ממש חמודות. ראיתי בפארק בין היתר גם אזור משחקים לילדים וביקשתי להצטלם גם שם, יצאו תמונות מדהימות לדעתי.
לשיפוטכם...


----------



## ronitvas (5/4/13)

גן אדית וולפסון 
נמצא על המשולש שבין גבעתיים-תל אביב ורמת חן (על כביש דרך השלום, לכיוון תל השומר)
תמונות מעלפוווות
איזה יופי של קרדיטים.
אמנם אני קוראת אותם בהמשכים, אבל נהנית מכל רגע!!!
תענוג!!!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

יש כל כך הרבה תמונות יפות 
קשה לבחור, אז אשים כמה שיותר, מקווה שלא תשתעממו


----------



## Mis Anna (3/4/13)

ענן בצורה מאוד מוזרה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/4/13)

ענן אדיר!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

לא קלטתי את צורת הענן עד אשר שמת לב אליו את 
גדול, איך לא ראיתי בעצמי את הדבר הזה!!!
באמת ענן מגניב.


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

העיר הלבנה - 3


----------



## פרילי 86 (3/4/13)

תמונה מקסימה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (3/4/13)

מקסים!!! איזה מתוקה


----------



## liljack (3/4/13)

תמונה נהדרת 
תמונה פשוט נהדרת, וגם התמונות מהמטע שזיפים נהדרות. 
גם אני מאלו שצריכות להזכיר לעצמן שלפעמים טוב לשחרר ולתת לאחרים לקחת החלטות טובות.


----------



## Mis Anna (3/4/13)

תמונה מגניבה ביותר!!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

העיר הלבנה - 4


----------



## Bobbachka (5/4/13)

גם אנחנו הצטלמנו כאן!! 
קוראים לפסלים העיר הלבנה והם ממוקמים בפארק אידית וולפסון או בשמו העממי גבעת בטיח


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

העיר הלבנה - 5


----------



## Norma Desmond (3/4/13)

וואו, תמונה נהדרת!


----------



## Mis Anna (3/4/13)

וואוו ישר מהסרטים


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

העיר הלבנה - בגן ילדים


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

העיר הלבנה - גן ילדים


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

אחרונה חביבה בעיר הלבנה - יצא חרוז!!!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

אם לא נמעס לכם, אז אני עוברת למיקום שני! 
היקום השני לדעתי היה אפילו טוב יותר מהראשון. מסתבר שבזמן החתונה הייתה עונה של פריחת עצי שזיפים ואריאל לקח אותנו לפרדס של עצי שזיפים, איזה צבעים....


----------



## לולית23 (3/4/13)

ואוו!!! 
תמונה מדהימה!
אני מתה על הפריחה הזאת!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

הפרדס - 2


----------



## פרילי 86 (3/4/13)

צבעים פשוט יפים 
טוב שנתת לצלם להחליט על המיקום, יצא מאוד יפה.


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

הפרדס - 3


----------



## Tara Yashar (4/4/13)

וואוווווו


----------



## Bobbachka (5/4/13)

איזה צבעים מהממים של פריחה!!!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

הפרדס - 4


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

הפרדס - 5


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (3/4/13)

תמונה נהדרת.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (4/4/13)




----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

אחרונה חביבה מהפרדס


----------



## Shmutzi (3/4/13)

התמונות שלכם יפייפיות!


----------



## Mis Anna (3/4/13)

מהמם!


----------



## קפיצול23 (3/4/13)

מהמם!!! איפה הפרדס מה מיקומו??


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

לא בטוחה לגבי המיקום 
אם את מעוניינת, אני יכולה לשאול את אריאל, אבל לא בטוחה שזה יעזור לך, פריחה כזאת היא קצרה ולדעתי כבר נגמרה, עבר יותר מחודש מאז החתונה.


----------



## DDN (3/4/13)

יכול להיות שזה בבני עטרות? 
זה נראה מאוד דומה לצילומים המקדימים שלנו, והאיש מהישוב שהמליץ לנו אמר שהוא בדיוק שבוע לפני המליץ לזוג אחר שהתחתן. . . .והתאריך שלכם מתאים לסיפור.


----------



## קפיצול23 (3/4/13)

אה חבל... אני מחפשת להצטלם בפריחה, פרדסים 
טבע, ירוק!!!
החתונה ב25/4


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

הגעתי לנושא האולם - ויש לי מה להגיד! 
לגבי המקום, כפי שכבר כתבתי למעלה, אני ברגשות מעורבים בגלל מספר דברים שקרו לפני ובמהלך החתונה. אשתדל לפרט בתקווה שזה יעזור לאחרים כי יש טיפ ללמוד מהסיפור שלי.
נתחיל מזה שבמהלך ההכנות לחתונה הכול זרם פיקס, היו נחמדים, מסודרים ונכונים לבוא לקראתי. עד אשר הגעתי לסידורי השולחנות. אז בפעם הראשונה נתקלתי ברינה בעלת המקום, ואיך להגיד את זה בעדינות, לא הייתה ממש נחמדה. אולי אני לא הצלחתי להתחבר איתה, לא יודעת. היא הייתה חסרת סובלנות ואפילו זרקה בחצי בדיחה שאני כלה קשה! האמת היה לי לא נעים. אני לא חושבת שהייתי כלה כל כך קשה, אבל גם אם כן, תמורת הכסף שאני משלמת חשבתי שמגיע לי יחס קצת יותר סובלני. כשביקשתי ממנה לדחוס בן אדם מס' 15 בשולחן של 14 איש קיבלתי ממנה תשובה שזה המקום שלה והשם שלה והיא לא מוכנה לעשות את זה. מה כבר ביקשתי?! מה, עדיף לשים בן אדם שלא מכיר אף אחד אחר חוץ מאלה שבשולחן הזה עם אנשים זרים ולתת לו לסבול כל הערב? והשם שלה לא נפגע ממה שאני כותבת עכשיו?! נראה לי שהשם שלה נפגע הרבה יותר עכשיו מאשר עם היא הייתה הולכת לקראתי וקצת מתגמשת. בקיצור יצאתי בתחושה לא נעימה בכלל. אבל אולי יש לי יותר מדי דרישות, לא יודעת.
אבל הפדיחה האמיתית הייתה בזמן החופה ובדיעבד גיליתי שהייתה גם בזמן קבלת הפנים שבה לא הייתי. 
באמצע החופה ומספר פעמים בקבלת הפנים נכבו האורות!!! 
ועכשיו אני אלך קצת אחורה על מנת שתבינו את התגובה שלי לעניין. מספר ימים לפני החתונה תפס אותי אחי לשיחה. הוא התחתן חודשיים וחצי לפני. הוא אמר לי דבר פשוט. קחי בחשבון שיהיו לך פדיחות בחתונה, לא משנה כמה את משקיעה בארגון, לא משנה כמה את מסודרת יש דברים שהם פשוט לא בשליטתנו ולכן יהיו פדיחות ופשוט קבלי את זה ועל תהרסי לעצמך את היום. 
בחופה האור נכבה ממש רגע לפני שעברנו לנושא של שבירת הכוס. כנראה שהייתי צריכה להלחץ כמו כל כלה נורמלית, אבל בשניה שזה קרה, נזכרתי במה שאחי אמר לי ואמרתי לעצמי, הנה הפדיחה שהוא הבטיח שתהיה ופשוט התחלתי לצחוק. הפסקת חשמל נמשכה כ - 4 דקות, תסכימו איתי שכאשר כל החופה נמשכת כ - 15 דקות (רצינו חופה קצרה וביקשנו זאת מראש), כמעט שליש מהזמן לא היה חשמל! וכאן נכנס הרב אריאל נתיב, ולא סתם אני אומרת שהוא היה מדהים. הוא לא נלחץ כלל אלה גרם לכולם לשיר ולמחוא כפיים בזמן שהמתנו שהאור ידלק ושנוכל להמשיך, הוא ממש הציל את החופה! רק בגלל התגובה המהירה שלו הכול עבר מקסים, מגיע לו את כל השבחים שאני רק יכולה לתת.
בסוף החתונה הגיע הרגע שבו היה צריך לסגור חשבונות. ואני הפריק קונטרול שניהלתי וארגנתי את כל החתונה פשוט לא רציתי לגשת לבעלת הבית, הייתה לי תחושה לא נעימה. בקיצור שחררתי, ביקשתי מאחי וסשה לטפל בכל העניין ונשארתי בחדר חתן וכלה להמתין להם. הסתבר שייתה לה את החוצפה להאשים את הספקים שלי בהפסקת החשמל, היא טענה שהציוד שלהם הוא זה שקיצר וגרם להפסקת חשמל, לא יודעת, אולי יש צדק בדבריה, לא אתווכח על כך, אבל יש דרך להגיד כל דבר. 
ועכשיו בנות לטיפ הכי חשוב מכל הסיפור הזה - כאשר באתי לסגור חוזה מול האולם, באתי מוכנה, הכנתי רשימה מסודרת של כל השאלות ושאלתי את כולן, בין היתר שאלתי לגבי הגנרטור. גם בפורום כתבו שצריך לשאול לגבי זה, אבל בשום מקום לא ראיתי שמשהו כתב שצריך לשאול כמה זמן לוקח לאותו גנרטור להדלק!
חברים יקרים בבקשה הטיפ - חוץ מלשאול האם ישנו גנרטור חירום, תשאלו גם כמה זמן מרגע הפסקת החשמל הוא נדלק!!!!
אחרי החתונה סשה אמר משפט נכון ואני אצטט - אני לא מצפה שגנרטור באולם יהיה משוכלל כמו בעבודה שלי וידלק 16 שניות אחרי תחילת הפסקת חשמל, כזה גנרטור עולה 100,000 ש"ח, אבל אני כן מצפה שיהיה להם משהו שהוא לא עד כדי כך ענתיקה שיקח לו 4 דקות עד אשר הוא נדלק.
ואני חושבת שסשה ממש צודק, יש פער ניכר בין 16 שניות לארבע דקות וכל מספר שהוא באמצע בין שני הסמפרים האלו היה מספק אותנו בהחלט. על אף שלקחתי את כל העניין ברגוע ופשוט צחקתי במשך כל ההפסקה, אני יכולה להגיד לכם שהזמן הזה בלי חשמל היה ארוך כמו נצח. את עומדת מול קהל ומרגישה חסרת עונים וחושבת כל הזמן - נו כבר, נו כבר, איפה החשמל?! 
ולכן אנשים יקרים, קחו טיפ ממני תשאלו את השאלה המוזרה הזאת לפני שאתם סוגרים חוזה - כמה זמן לוקח לגנרטור להדלק במקרה הצורך! ואני מאחלת מכל הלב שאף אחד מכם לא יזדקק במהלך חתונתו לשירותיו של אותו גנרטור.
מקווה שזה לא היה ארוך מדי והיה לכם סובלנות לקרוא עד הסוף.


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

החופה 
הגעתי לתמונות של החופה. אשתדל לא להפציץ.


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

חופה - 2


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

חופה - 3


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

חופה - 4


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

חופה - תמונה אחרונה חביבה


----------



## HadarGulash (3/4/13)

תמונה מדהימה שלך! 
את נראית מאושרת ורגועה...שזה ממש טוב


----------



## hagaraf (3/4/13)

השמלה מהממת עליך


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

בר משקעות 
לאחר התלבטות קלה החלטנו לרכוש אלכוהול בעצמנו. אחי עזר לנו לקנות אלכוהול. קנינו קצת יותר מדי וודקה, אבל למזלנו מכרנו אותו לאחר החתונה. לא השתוללנו יותר מדי. כמה בקבוקי וויסקי, יגרמייסטר, פיג', הרבה וודקה כמובן, איך אפשר אחרת בחתונה רוסית ולרחבה הוציאו שוטים של וודקה דבל אספרסו.


----------



## haych (3/4/13)

כמה ואן גוך קניתם? 
ואם אפשר לשאול-באיזה מחיר?


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

אוכל - קדימה אוכל! 
אז הנה יש לי משהו טוב לספר על האולם, לא הכול היה לא בסדר. האוכל היה סוף. הם ממש טובים בהכנת בשרים, השף משה באמת טוב במה שהוא עושה. בהמון אירועים שבהם השתתפתי בשר היה יבש ועשוי יותר מדי, פשוט סוליה. בקאסה האוכל מעולה, ממליצה בחום על אסדו. 
בכל זאת נעלצנו לשדרג קצת וזה כמובן בתוספת תשלום.
בכלל, בקאסה המנה לא יקרה במיוחד, אבל על כל דבר צריך להוסיף.
חתונה רוסית לא יכולה להיות בלי דגים מלוחים, פשוט אין דבר כזה. אם רציתי שבקבלת פנים תהיה עמדה של דגים היה צורך להוסיף כסף. דבר נוסף ששדרגנו זה את הקינוחים. אני שונאת קינוחי פרווה, אבל גם לשים קינוח אחד או שניים כאלה על השולחן, זה פשוט היה לא לעניין בעינינו ולכן לקחנו בר קינוחים שכלל מפלי שוקולד, פנקייקים, סלט פירות, עוגות למיניהם ועוד דברים. ברור שאני לא טעמתי כלום. למען האמת אפילו לא ראיתי את הבר, אבל אמרו לי שהוא היה מאוד עשיר.


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

די ג'י 
דווקא את הדי ג'י שבחרנו לדעתי כמעט אף אחד בפורום לא מכיר.
כפי שכבר כתבתי למעלה, אחי התחתן חודשיים וחצי לפני. הוא גר בצפון. מאוד אהבתי את הדיג'י שלו וגם סשה ולכן לקחנו אותו.
לדי ג'י קוראים אדי והוא מתמחה בעיקר בקהל הרוסי. הייתי חייבת משהו שינהל אירוע בשתי ספות כי היה לא מעט ישראלים בחתונה ולכן רציתי לכבד את שני האוכלוסיות. הוא היה מדהים. קודם כל מה שאני מאוד אהבתי אצלו זה שהוא מגיע עם סקספוניסט שמנגן בקבלת פנים ובריקודים. דבר שני, ברוב החתונות שהייתי הדי גי' תמיד היה נראה מרופט משום מה. לא במקרה של אדי, גם הוא וגם הסקספוניסט לובשים חליפות לבנות ונראים מאוד יצוגיים.
בנושא המוזיקה בכלל אין מה לדבר, הוא ישב איתי ועם סשה במשך כשעתיים וממש בדק מה סוג הדברים שאנחנו רוצים בחתונה. לא היה שיר אחד שלא אהבנו, היה קצת ברוסית, קצת מזרחית, כמה שירי סלואו והרבה מוזיקה באנגלית. 
היה מדהים.


----------



## ronitvas (5/4/13)

אני מכירה!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
והוא באמת מצויין!


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

שטיות לרחבה 
שטיות לרחבה לא נרכשו בכפר גלעדי. לא היה לי כוח לנסוע לתל אביב בשביל זה. הייתי בצפון אצל ההורים ואחי לקח אותי לחנות בקריות שיש בה את כל השטיות לרחבה שרק אפשר לדמיין. מצאתי שם הכול ובמחירים סבירים. לא יודעת אם שם יותר זול מאשר בתל אביב, לא בדקתי. הכול יחד עם כרית לטבעות יצא כ- 400 ש"ח.


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

מגנטים מגנטים 
כן, כן, איך אפשר בלי מגנטים!
אין לי משהו מיוחד להגיד על מגנטים חוץ מזה שמצאנו חברה שעשתה לנו גם את המגנטים, גם את הזיקוקים בחופה וגם את הבועות בריקוד שלנו. למעשה הם עושים הכול, גם שלג כבד מי שרוצה, אני לא רציתי - היה נראה לי יותר מדי. הם בהחלט לא יקרים מחיר סביר למדי.
הדבר המגניב הוא שצלם מגנטים לקראת סוף הערב פתאום שלף מסגרת גדולה של תמונה והתחיל לצלם אנשים בתוך מסגרת. זה נהיה להיט וכולם, אבל ממש כולם רצו להצטלם איתה. ואני אפילו לא ביקשתי את זה, הצלם הביא בעצמו.
בתמונה אני ואחי עושה פרצופים!


----------



## HadarGulash (3/4/13)

מגניב הקטע של המסגרת, מי עשה לכם 
את המגנטים?


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

לא זוכרת את שם החברה, אבל יש לי את הטלפון 
את את רוצה אני יכולה לתת לך את הטלפון.


----------



## coffeetoffy (3/4/13)

אני אשמח 
ואם אפשר גם את המחיר שהוצע לכם על החבילה


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

מלון 
אחרי החתונה נסענו למלון WEST בתל אביב. 
ממליצה בחום. מלון מקסים, מתאים מאוד גם להתארגנות לקראת החתונה. אומנם לא השתמשתי באופציה הזאת, אבל ראיתי שמאוד נוח שם כי בעצם מקבלים שני חדרים: חדר שינה וסלון גדול שבו ניתן להתארגן.
ארוחת בוקר מקסימה, הכול מאוד רגוע ויפה.
ומה שחשוב לא פחות לדעתי, זה שמלון זה היה הכי זול מכל המלונות שבדקתי בתל אביב שהיו ברמה של 5 כוכבים כמו דן ועוד. 
מחיר ללילה שאנחנו שילמנו היה 890 ש"ח שזה כלום בהשוואה למה שהציעו לי בדן למשל.


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

סיכום - או דברים שבדר"כ לא אומרים! 
אני לא יודעת למה, אבל לרוב בנות לא מספרות הרבה על הנושא הכספי וחבל, כי זה בהחלט יכול לעזור לאחרים להכנס לפרופורציה הנכונה. אני מבינה שזאת החלטה של כל אחד מה לחלוק ומה לשמור, אולי לא נעים ואולי לא כולם רוצים להודות בדברים מסוימים. אני החלטתי שאני כן אדבר על הנושא הכספי, בתקווה שזה יעזור לאנשים אחרים לתכנן את החתונה שלהם.
אני לא אכנס לסכומים מדויקים של כמה עלתה המנה או החתונה, אבל אני אגיד משהו כזה - אנחנו הפסדנו כסף בחתונה. למרות שזאת הייתה חתונה לא גדולה והמנה לא עלתה הרבה בכל זאת הפסדנו כסף ובעיני לא מעט כסף, במיוחד לזוג שמממן הכול לבד. 15,000 ש"ח חברים, זה מה שהפסדנו. היו כמה סיבות לעניין, חלקם באשמתי וחלקם פשוט מכח הנסיבות.
אתחיל דווקא מאלה שלא היו תלויים בי. על אף שזאת הייתה חתונה קטנה ואנשים נשלפו בפינצטה וממש לא הוזמנו שכנים של דודה או דודה של הדודה, בכל זאת היו אנשים שאכזבו. חישבנו שיגיעו 250 איש, אישרו הגעה 232 והגיעו רק 200!!! זה אומר שבערך כ- 15 אחוז מאלה שאישרו הגעה לא הגיעו וחברים זה המון!!! תמיד אומרים תורידו עוד 10 אחוז אבל אצלי היה אפילו יותר. דבר שני שגרם להפסד היו אנשים שהגיעו מדרום. לא באשמתם כמובן אבל הם נתנו מעט מאוד. בדרום המחירים שונים מאשר במרכז ושם לשים 200 ש"ח למנה נחשב למקובל, לכן קיבלנו המון מעטפות כאלה. זה כמובן לא מכסה אפילו את מחיר המנה.
ועכשיו הגענו לחלק שהוא כן באשמתי. עשיתי חישוב וראיתי שאם לא הייתי קונה מתנות לאורחים ולמסיבת רווקות, לא משדרגת את האוכל, לא עושה עיצוב כל כך יקר הינו פחות או יותר מכסים את החתונה. עכשיו תשאלו אותי האם אני מצטערת שהשקעתי, בכנות, אני לא יודעת. מאוד רציתי לצאת בלי חובות מהחתונה, אני כבר לא מדברת על להרוויח משהו. זה לא הסתדר לצערי. 
אני לא יודעת אם הייתי משנה משהו במקרה והייתי ידעתי מראש שנפסיד כסף, אני חושבת שזאת החלטה אישית של כל אחד האם להשקיע מעבר לדברים בסיסיים ולקחת סיכון של הפסד. 
אם יש לכם שאלות, אתם מוזמנים לפנות באופן אישי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/4/13)

שאפו על הפירוט, נתת לי השראה לפרט גם ככה אם 
זה יכול לעזור למישהו...

נהניתי מהקרדיטים מאוד מאוד!

מאחלת לכם חיים שלמים של אושר, אהבה, בריאות והגשמה עצמית וזוגית =]


----------



## פרילי 86 (3/4/13)

מנסה לשים דברים באור אחר 
אני מצטערת שהסיכום שלך הוא שיצאת בהפסד מהחתונה, במיוחד כי הקרדיטים נראים כל כך מלאים בשמחה.
ברור לי שאת שמחה מהחתונה, ועדיין זה קצת חבל לי.
תנסי לחשוב על זה ככה- זה יום שחשבת עליו המון, והיה לך מאוד חשוב שהוא יראה כמו שרציתם, עם אולם שמח ואדום, עם מתנות ונגיעות אישיות בכמה פינות, ותראי, כל מה שאמרת שאולי אפשר לוותר עליו, דווקא בקרדיטים נתת עליו הכי הרבה דגש. אז לפחות ממה שאני רואה זה היה לך חשוב. את החלטת עד כמה חשוב- 15 אלף ש"ח, וכמו שחופשה בחו"ל חשובה ומשלמים עליה, גם כאן היה לך מספיק חשוב כדי לשלם על זה.
מצד שני, ולדעתי אין חובה לקשר בין שני הצדדים, אנשים שאת אוהבת באו לשמח אותכם, ונתנו לכם את המתנה שהם חושבים שראויה. נסי לשמוח על שנתנו לך כמה עשרות אלפים טובים, זה ממש לא מעט כסף (וגם כולנו היינו חושבות כך בכל עולם אחר חוץ מעולם החתונות).
את החלטת להשקיע X כסף בכל החתונה הזאת, כמה עשרות אלפים, כי היום הזה מאוד חשוב לשניכם. כמו כל דבר אחר שחשוב לנו ואנחנו משלמים עליו. זו בחירה ממש לגיטימית. הרי את בעצמך סיפרת שבמשך חודשים- זה הדבר הראשון שקמת איתו, ואיתו הלכת לישון (אהבתי את התיאור, כי בדיוק כך אני גם מרגישה), משמע זה יום חשוב, אז הגיוני שגם תסכימו לשלם עליו סכום גבוה.
עכשיו תנסי להפריד לגמרי, את זה ש200 איש באו שמחו איתכם ונתנו לכם Y כסף. איזה כיף, זה גם מלא כסף... תודה רבה להם (האנשים שלא הגיעו ואישרו הגעה בידיעה שלא יגיעו, זה באמת מעצבן, אבל סיפור אחר).
לא יודעת, ככה אני מנסה לראות את זה אצלי, כדי להוציא את עניין הפנקסאות מיום החתונה שלי. אולי גם את תשמחי לאמץ את סוג החשיבה, אולי לא


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

מעריכה מאוד את התגובה שלך 
אני נוטה להסכים איתך. באמת נושא העיצוב היה לי מאוד חשוב וכנראה שגם בדיעבד לא הייתי מוותר עליו.
את צודקת שהכול עניין של סדר עדיפויות ובאמת על טיול לחו"ל משלמים בדיוק כמה על אקסטרות לחתונה. אני בהחלט אנסה ליישם את הגישה שלך כי היא נראת לי מאוד בריאה.
שוב תודה


----------



## פרילי 86 (3/4/13)

בבקשה 
והמון מזל טוב.
מאחלת לשניכם חיים מלאי שמחה.


----------



## DDN (3/4/13)

זה מעצבן שיש כמות כזו של מבריזנים 
אצל בן דוד של אשתי היו כ40 מבריזנים.
לי ייעצו, ולא יודע איך אתם עשיתם (אם היה בקרדיטים, כנראה פספסתי) שאת אישורי ההגעה יעשה מישהו זר שמזדהה כנציג מהאולם. 

בכל מקרה - מה שהיה - היה. 
שמחת ונהנית באירוע שלך? זה מה שחשוב.


----------



## רגע33 (3/4/13)

סוויץ' בראש ותחשבי על זה בתור הוצאה ולא הפסד 
כשאת יוצאת לחופשה או קונה לעצמך תכשיט או מעצבת את הבית שלך  - את לא מפסידה, גם ההוצאה של חתונה היא לא הפסד. אלה אירועים מרגשים ומשמחים שכרוכים בהוצאה שהיא לעיתים גבוהה. לשם השוואה אני מעריכה ש"הפסדתי" כמה מאות אלפי שקלים מגידול הילדים שלי ועוד היד נטויה. אז הוצאת 15,000 שקל על מסיבה , לא ''הפסדת'' כלום, נראה שהיה אירוע מוקפד ששיקף את מי שאתם ונהנתם, אז היה שווה. וכממובן הרבה מזל טוב ואושר בחייכם המשותפים.


----------



## grkld012 (3/4/13)

סיכום סופי בהחלט 
אני רוצה להודות לכל מי שטרח וקרא קרדיטים כל כך ארוכים. מקווה שזה יעזור למשהו כי השקעתי המון זמן בלכתוב אותם.
אני מודה לפורום המדהים הזה כי רוב האינפורמציה המויעלה שאבתי מכאן. 
מאחלת שהפורום ימשיך להיות כזה מזמין, מקבל ולא ביקורתי כלפי כל סוגי החתונות ואנשים.
תודה לכולם
מאיה


----------



## Shmutzi (3/4/13)

תודה על השיתוף וגילוי הלב 
אכן עוזר מאוד לקרוא כאלה קרדיטים מפורטים, במיוחד לכלות לעתיד.
ושוב רוצה להגיד לך שממש נהניתי לקרוא, התמונות שלכן יפות אחת אחת ונותנות השראה.

המון מזל טוב ורק דברים טובים!


----------



## FayeV (3/4/13)

היה כל כך כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך! 
קודם כל, אקדים ואומר שהתמונות שלכם מדהימות, ואת נראית נהדר!
שנית, מאוד אהבתי את הפירוט והכנות שלך, אני בטוחה שהיא תעזור לעוד הרבה זוגות כאן.


----------



## haych (3/4/13)

את נהדרת!! 
קרדיטים מצויינים, תודה על כל הפירוט, והיית יפהפיה!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (4/4/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים ומרגשים 
מאוד נהניתי לקרוא עליכם ועל ההיכרות שלכם. איזה יופי שבסופו של דבר מצאתם זה את זו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונות מקסימות, ואת נראית נהדר בשמלה שלך!  וכמובן לילי המתוקה (מרגישים שקצת התאהבתי בפצפונת הזו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
אגב, אני מאוד מעריכה את הפירוט שלך, את העובדה שסיפרת גם על החלקים הפחות זוהרים ו"מושלמים" בחתונה וגם פרטת עלויות. זה בהחלט מרענן וגם מועיל מאוד לכל מי שמתכננות חתונה כרגע ומחפשות גם מידע כזה. בסופו של דבר, גם עם החלקים הפחות "מושלמים" נראה שהסך הכל היה מושלם וגם את הפאדיחה עם החשמל תזכרו בעוד כמה שנים בתור בדיחה משעשעת ולא יותר. אבל באמת העלית נקודה חשובה וגם אני, למשל, אברר עם המקום בו אני מתחתנת כמה זמן לוקח לגנרטור שלהם להדלק. אצלנו זו אמנם חתונת יום כך שלא יהיה חושך, אבל בכל מקרה, כדאי לברר

אני מאחלת לכם חיים זוגיים מאושרים ומקסימים יחד!


----------



## paragon23 (4/4/13)

ממש ממש עזרת!!! 
תודה רבה והמשך (תחילת) חיים מאושרים ומלאי אהבה!


----------



## Uma will kill bill (4/4/13)

הקרדיטים מאוד מעניינים. עם זאת, חייבת להסתייג 
מעניין החשפנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  לא אוהבת את זה שמסיבת רווקות הפכה להזדמנות לחפצן בני אדם, לא אוהבת את זה שאלו חשפניות נשים וגם לא חשפנים גברים.


----------



## עקשנית25 (4/4/13)

את משו משו  
קרדיטים מצויינים. 

אם לא קשה לך אשמח לקבל לינק לנעלי כלה להחלפה, הכפכפים  

המון ברכות, שתהיה לכם דרך צלחה, והמון שנים מאושרות
תודה על ההשקעה!


----------



## grkld012 (13/4/13)

בבקשה קישור לכפכפים 
כפכפים מיאביי


----------



## מנגו חצוף (4/4/13)

תודה רבה!!!! 
עכשיו כשהחתונה מתקרבת אני הרבה יותר קוראת מאשר בוהה בתמונות  קרדיטים מעולים ולמדתי מהם המון!


----------



## ronitvas (5/4/13)

יקירתי 
איזה קרדיטים!!!! 
תודה רבה רבה על השיתוף - אין עליך!!!
אני מסכימה עם הבנות פה ומקווה שאימצת בחום את הגישה החיובית ושתראי את הדברים הטובים - כי היו מלא כאלה!!!
וקבלי ח"ח על העברית!!! אני נפעמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







רציתי רק להעיר הערה קטנה למען הדורות הבאים בנוגע לכסף.
אני מאוד מאוד ממליצה ללכת עם קובץ אקסל או דף שעליו אתם רושמים את כל התוספות ושואלים את כל השאלות במקום שאתם עתידים לסגור.
כפי שיכולת לראות בדיעבד, מה ש"הקפיץ" את עלות החתונה הייתה העובדה שהדברים הנוספים לא נלקחו בחשבון מההתחלה.
לפני הסגירה חייבים לעשות את כל ההתחשבנויות הכספיות הסופיות - עם כל התוספות.

לפעמים עדיף למצוא מקום שכולל הכל וכל הדברים ידועים מראש.
אתם בחרתם מקום יותר זול (לא יודעת אם היית בוחרת אותו בדיעבד....), אבל לא לקחתם בחשבון שיש עלויות שלא חשבתם עליהם.
לדוגמה, אם תפרטי את עלות העיצוב פר אורח, תראי שמחיר המנה עולה בכ- 22 ש"ח לאדם, וזה משמעותי.

לכן חשוב באמת באמת לנסות ולשקף כמה שיותר את ההוצאות, למרות שזה לא תמיד קל..... זה חלק מה"משחק" של בעלי האולמות....


----------



## Bobbachka (5/4/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (5/4/13)

איזה כיף! 
קרדיטים מושקעים בדיוק כמו שאני אוהבת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
התמונות מעלפות ואתם נראים מ-צ-ו-י-ן!
מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות טובים ובריאים!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (6/4/13)

התרשמתי מכייף של חתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ויופי של קרדיטים. 





מזל טוב.


----------

